# Air Box Sensor and Gas Mileage



## Electro-strat (Dec 27, 2004)

I know what the MassAirFlowSensor is and what it does. But what does the sensor in the Air Box do? I Installed a new Cone filter and now this sensor just hangs..............................Also, I just got my 97 Sentra GXE last week for the gas mileage. I am only getting 28-30 Highway on a manual. I replaced the Plugs, Wires, PCV Valve, and until Wed. the Flang before the muffler is broke so there is major loss of compression in the exhaust. Any Ideas, I am really hoping to get the 35-40 I was promised. Thanks :newbie:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The sensor in the airbox is the IAT (intake air temp sensor) It should not effect the milage. Just stick it in the hole that the wiring harness goes through in the fender well.
28-30p/gal is really good. On my original window sticker it was stated 28 city/ 31 highway. Who told you you would get that kind of milage?


----------



## Electro-strat (Dec 27, 2004)

Edmunds.com states 30-40 mpg. And with my last 4 cars the numbers have been pretty close.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Electro-strat said:


> I know what the MassAirFlowSensor is and what it does. But what does the sensor in the Air Box do? I Installed a new Cone filter and now this sensor just hangs..............................Also, I just got my 97 Sentra GXE last week for the gas mileage. I am only getting 28-30 Highway on a manual. I replaced the Plugs, Wires, PCV Valve, and until Wed. the Flang before the muffler is broke so there is major loss of compression in the exhaust. Any Ideas, I am really hoping to get the 35-40 I was promised. Thanks :newbie:


How many miles? The O2 sensors tend to go bad by 90k. That might account for the lower gas milage. Brakes sticking, tight throttle cable, and other things would also make you get less MPG. Not to mention being a leadfoot.

edit: I get about 37/28 highway/city, so it's not unreasonable to expect a little better gas milage.


----------



## Electro-strat (Dec 27, 2004)

Fixed the Exhaust leak, Extremely quiet. The last thigs I will look into after my next tank will be the Distributer. If needed the O2 Sensor.


----------

